# RIP Sir Christopher Lee



## thedarknessrising (Jun 11, 2015)

Christopher Lee dies at the age of 93 | Film | The Guardian One of the greatest fantasy actors the world has ever known passed away on Sunday. He is best known for his roles as Dracula, Saruman in The hobbit and Lord of the Rings, and as Count Dooku in the prequel Star Wars trilogy. He will be dearly missed.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 11, 2015)

A great actor who defined several generations of film making. He will indeed be missed.


----------



## Miskatonic (Jun 11, 2015)

Must have had some sudden health issues as he looked to be in good shape when making public appearances in recent times. 

R.I.P


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2015)

Goodbye, Christopher. You will be sorely missed. You made being a villain so damn _stylish_.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 11, 2015)

He also sung.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PWuvHPGsjI

Don't know how I managed the Christmas spirit without Heavy metal Christmas (and Heavy metal Christmas too.)
Christopher Lee Sings Heavy Metal Christmas Songs


----------



## BronzeOracle (Jun 14, 2015)

Farewell Christopher, time for a well earned rest!  You played a fantastic Saruman with that voice and those eyes!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 21, 2015)

One of my favourite actors.  His acting was always engaging and powerful, and he always played with a nuanced subtlety that some of his roles didn't always leave much room for.  He never played a role as evil, he was too smart for that, he played it as _dark_.


----------



## Fyle (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I was unaware!

RIP...

Liked him. 

And wow, 93...


----------

